# Ati Grafikkarte und Nvidia Grafikkarte gleichzeitig laufen lassen



## serienonkel (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle.

Ich habe was vor aber weiß nicht 100% ob es funktioniert.
Ich habe eine Asus EAH5570 und möchte mir eine Nvidia GT220 1024MB DDR2 dazu kaufen für PhysX Effekte.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage geht das überhaupt und wenn ja auch mit meinem Board?
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 - AM3+
Leider finde ich nirgends noch ne einfache PhysX Karte.
Da ich mehrere Spiele habe die PhysX unterstützen möchte ich dieses auch ganz gerne nutzen.

Meine eingebaute Hardware :

Mainboard : Gigabyte 970A-UD3 
CPU         : AMD Phenom X4 955 mit BE QUIET! Dark Rock Advanced Universal Kühler
RAM        : 6 GB Corsair
Netzteil    : 600W Coolermaster Silent Pro M600
HDD        : 4 x Western Digital 1 TB
Laufwerke: LG Blueray Brenner & Samsung DVD Brenner


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand klar Antworten kann.

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichem Gruß

Serienonkel


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2011)

Wird nicht funktionieren ... 

Meiner Meinung nach müssen die Grafikkarten per SLI bei nVidia bzw. CrossFire bei ATi verbunden sein, erst dann kannst du mMn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte als reine PhysX "Beschleunigungs"karte festlegen.

Das Problem ist nur: beide Systeme sind, soweit ich weiß, nicht kompatibel. D.h. du wirst schwerlich eine ATi Graka mit einer nVidia Graka verbinden können ( odersrum genauso ).

Entweder du besorgst dir zwei nVidia Grafikkarten oder, und das ist die schlechteste Lösung, du suchst im Internet nach diesen separaten PhysX Karten, vllt. findest du noch irgendwo günstig eine. Allerdings bezweifel ich das die vom Treiber her gepflegt werden.


----------



## Vordack (29. Dezember 2011)

Errr, ich habe EINE 8800 GTS gehabt, sie kümmerte sich um Grafik und Physx... jetzt  eine 560 Ti, genau das gleiche. Wieso kaufst Du Dir als nächste Graka nicht einfach ne Nvidia?


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja das ist möglich.
Habe hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware...-gts-450-fuer-physix-hd-6870-fuer-grafik.html schonmal den Link zu einer Anleitung aus dem pcgh Forum gepostet.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ... interessant bzw. gut zu wissen, ich hab die Anleitung mal überflogen, das liest sich alles bissle wie "gefrickel". 
Vorallem das hier PhysX Treiber per Offsetsuche gepatched werden müssen ... Vorteil ist, es scheint ein generischer Patch zu sein, kann aber durchaus passieren das er bei einem Treiberupdate nicht mehr funktioneirt.

Auch die Liste der unterstützten Programme sieht bissle mau aus, also allein das es Programme gibt die nicht funktionieren. 

Mir persönlich wäre dann wohl das Geld zu schade und ich würde mir gleich eine PhysX-fähige Grafikkarte kaufen ...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd vor allem bei so ner schwachen Karte eher die Karte verkaufen und eine neue bessere kaufen, als da auch noch nur wegen ein paar PhysX-Spielen eine etxra-Karte zu kaufen ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. Dezember 2011)

Jep es is auch gefrickel, aber der cyanogenmod für Android zeigt, dass gefrickel nicht schlechter sein muss, habe es mal mit 'nem allen pc mal versucht und es hat ganz gut funktioniert. Aber die Idee von herb is natürlich besser^^


----------



## serienonkel (31. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würd vor allem bei so ner schwachen Karte eher die Karte verkaufen und eine neue bessere kaufen, als da auch noch nur wegen ein paar PhysX-Spielen eine etxra-Karte zu kaufen ^^


 
Na dann wird mir ja nix anderes übrig bleiben..

Danke euch allen für die Antworten.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2011)

es ist wirklich gefrickel, manchmal funktioniert es auf Anhieb und manchmal gar nicht

Besitze eine HD5850 und hatte zufällig eine GTX 260 hier, getestet und lief 1A 
vor kurzem wollte ich Batman zocken und einfach eine 8600GT dazu gesteckt ( die 260 verkauft),
auf teufel komm raus funktionierte das nciht und zwar in keinerlei Treiber/CHeat kombination.
Mit einer alten 8800GTX funktionierte es erstaunlicher weise Oo


----------

